

Show HN: Would you buy a washing machine online? How about now? WebGL v2 - relaunched
http://esd.bbystatic.com/3d/4995705/?version=2

======
relaunched
This is an update to work previously posted on HN. I'm interested in getting
feedback on the 3d experience and the UX of the new layout. Thanks!

~~~
MayorOfMonkeys
Interesting. I notice you're using X3DOM. If you're looking for more realistic
rendering capabilities, it's definitely worth checking out the open source
PlayCanvas engine. Codebase:
[https://github.com/playcanvas/engine](https://github.com/playcanvas/engine)
Toolset: [https://playcanvas.com/](https://playcanvas.com/) The engine has
physically based rendering integrated into it. Here's an example:
[http://playcanv.as/p/SA7hVBLt](http://playcanv.as/p/SA7hVBLt) Ping the info
'at' playcanvas 'dot' com address to find out more.

~~~
relaunched
Thanks! We'll take a look.

